# water bubbling sound



## poz09 (Mar 17, 2006)

When I start my car in neutral and step on the gas I hear water swishing around under the hood. Not sure what it is or where its coming from. Any ideas would be helpful, thanks


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

Have had the same problem since the purchase of my 2003 Altima. After initial morning startup on first couple of accelerations... the sloshing / babbling brook under the dash on the passenger side, more toward the firewall area. I figure, it's the AC Refridgerant getting settled during warm-up. It is common for the AC Compressor to cycle during initial warm-up; to speed up the process. JMHO.

Good Luck.


poz09 said:


> When I start my car in neutral and step on the gas I hear water swishing around under the hood. Not sure what it is or where its coming from. Any ideas would be helpful, thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

2 possibles... you have an air pocket in the cooling system or you have a plugged up ac drain tube... I am leaning towards an air pocket in the cooling system....


----------



## poz09 (Mar 17, 2006)

fivetears said:


> Have had the same problem since the purchase of my 2003 Altima. After initial morning startup on first couple of accelerations... the sloshing / babbling brook under the dash on the passenger side, more toward the firewall area. I figure, it's the AC Refridgerant getting settled during warm-up. It is common for the AC Compressor to cycle during initial warm-up; to speed up the process. JMHO.
> 
> Good Luck.


thanks for the info, you described exactly whats going on with my altima. Im going to take it in just to double check thanx again


----------



## poz09 (Mar 17, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> 2 possibles... you have an air pocket in the cooling system or you have a plugged up ac drain tube... I am leaning towards an air pocket in the cooling system....


thanks for the response will take it in this week and ask them about an air pocket in the cooling system


----------

